# Blinds on Fencelines



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

What do you guys think about blinds being put on your fencelines. Our neighbor has about 1000 acres and keeps putting his blinds right on our fenceline. It really ****** me off when i see them. Anyone going through this same thing, what are some solutions to prevent this and ways ward them off.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

In this case, a high fence is the best answer!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

QUART OF DIESEL AND A MATCH


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

think it sucks-------


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

we are going through the same thing, it sucks...talked to a GW at the coffee shop about it last year, nothing we can do about it...sucks they can't be good neighbors, but that's about it...

funny thing is, last year was the first time the landowner ever leased his place to anyone, first thing they did was put a blind right on the fence, then added 2 more down the way.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Marshman said:


> In this case, a high fence is the best answer!


yup sometimes one more mile of fence is all you need


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I was on a lease near Freer about 10 yrs ago and some body put a stand at the end of one of our senderos where it dead ended at the fenceline. This clown was about 100yds from one of our stands further down that same sendero. You could reach across the fence and touch this jokers stand. The lease manager was a little bit hot headed and he took some paint and a brush and painted a big ole' target on the stand facing our sendero. ...2weeks later that stand was gone..lol.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Your neighbor is a jerk! Unfortunately there is nothing legally you can do other than high fence or talk. I had a friend of mine did this to his neighbors one time. They left a deer carcass inside of his stand along with a note to move his blind. You could always do that.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

It's called Deer-A-Way at Lowe's. Just sprinkle around the stand and any feeders in the area.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I like the idea of using the black landscaping cloth as a visual barrier. If the stand is up in the air, a little geometry and creativity may be needed to block his sight of your side.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

try to buy a used pot-a-can and put it next to the fence and USE it as much as you can!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bholland8 said:


> What do you guys think about blinds being put on your fencelines. Our neighbor has about 1000 acres and keeps putting his blinds right on our fenceline. It really ****** me off when i see them. Anyone going through this same thing, what are some solutions to prevent this and ways ward them off.


Where are their feeders Placed?


----------



## icspts (Feb 25, 2011)

SUCKS but the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence


----------



## diamondback7 (Jul 22, 2004)

A couple of things we have done in the past. But an old blind that you do not use any more right up against your fence blocking his view. And you can always do what one guy did go get in it opening morning real early. And when it gets daylight start talking to the guy in the other stand. We have also started a gut pile right in front of there stands that are on the fence. You can also take a couple 4 x 4 and a piece of plywood and put it up right in front of there stand so they can't see your side of the fence.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

put a stand up on your side of the fence dead next to theirs....


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Just build a big tall WOODEN fence about 10 ft wide so the deer stand cannot look into your property. Then he can only see into his property.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

What's the big deal? If he is shooting towards you or your property then I can understand but if he isn't you just need to suck it up.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Its legal, you gotta get over it. Keep doing your thing and don't stay upset about something you have no control over. Take a deep breath, exhale and let it go.
Peace to ya brother


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

gordaflatsstalker said:


> What's the big deal? If he is shooting towards you or your property then I can understand but if he isn't you just need to suck it up.


...Remember that the next time some "sportsman" cuts off your wade or burns a shoreline your trying to work. lol.....Just suck it up...haha


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

pg542 said:


> ...Remember that the next time some "sportsman" cuts off your wade or burns a shoreline your trying to work. lol.....Just suck it up...haha


What is your point? Just suck it up is all you can do. Whether someone cuts off my wade or puts a blind on THEIR side of the fence, it is legal. What do you suppose is the right thing to do? Chase 'em down and beat their face in? Burn the blind down? There's more important things in life to worry about than a blind on a fenceline or some jack*** burning a shoreline.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> we are going through the same thing, it sucks...talked to a GW at the coffee shop about it last year, nothing we can do about it...sucks they can't be good neighbors, but that's about it...
> 
> funny thing is, last year was the first time the landowner ever leased his place to anyone, first thing they did was put a blind right on the fence, then added 2 more down the way.


That is an odd looking blind.


----------



## Cincolomas (Oct 21, 2010)

*Easy!!!!*

20 years ago on our ranch we had a similar situation except, this guy put a tripod on the fenceline. One of the legs was within a foot of the fence. The first chance I got, i took our highrack out and drove up right next to him, turned off the motor, cracked a beer and asked him how the hunting was going!! He said it was slow, got down, walked away and the tripod was gone the next day.
If i were you, I would park my truck as close to him as possible opening morning, get out, sit on the tailgate with some coffee and strike up a conversation. If he isn't close enough to hear you, turn up the radio and generally make a nuisance of yourself. Even if you have to do it a few times, they will get tired of it and WANT to move their blinds away from the fenceline.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Cincolomas said:


> 20 years ago on our ranch we had a similar situation except, this guy put a tripod on the fenceline. One of the legs was within a foot of the fence. The first chance I got, i took our highrack out and drove up right next to him, turned off the motor, cracked a beer and asked him how the hunting was going!! He said it was slow, got down, walked away and the tripod was gone the next day.
> If i were you, I would park my truck as close to him as possible opening morning, get out, sit on the tailgate with some coffee and strike up a conversation. If he isn't close enough to hear you, turn up the radio and generally make a nuisance of yourself. Even if you have to do it a few times, they will get tired of it and WANT to move their blinds away from the fenceline.


I have done this many times in Mexico. One time I pulled up said "Seeing Anything"(he had 12,000 acres and I had 8,000):headknock. Drove down the fence 400 yrds,turned around, pulled back up "How bout Now". Drove down 400 yrds the other way, turned around, pulled back up "How bout Now". Did this for about 30 minutes. Back and forth with my radio blairing. The more I drove, the more deer came out.. I Finally wore that potlicker down, but it took a while. 
This is why they make "Stay-tight".


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

I would rather have 100 stands right on the property line than one feeder on the property line. If their stands are on the fence line, he isnt shooting at you, if their feeder is between you and their blind, they can shoot at you. I dont want to get shot at. I have neighbors shooting at me saying "i was here first" that aint gonna fly with the law man, sorry. To all of you bent on ruining someones hunt. dont come to Concho county, I will video tape you and have you charged with harassing of hunters as well as a civil suit to recoup my feed bill, gas, time and leese fees. With the gas being the most expensive. At a minimum, you will loose all your time from hunting and being in court.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> That is an odd looking blind.


that's what i said...you should see them getting in and out, i'll get some video next time i catch them at the lease. :biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Strategically place carcasses will do wonders for fenceline hunters.


----------



## Cincolomas (Oct 21, 2010)

*Really?!*

:work:


Rine_Everett said:


> I would rather have 100 stands right on the property line than one feeder on the property line. If their stands are on the fence line, he isnt shooting at you, if their feeder is between you and their blind, they can shoot at you. I dont want to get shot at. I have neighbors shooting at me saying "i was here first" that aint gonna fly with the law man, sorry. To all of you bent on ruining someones hunt. dont come to Concho county, I will video tape you and have you charged with harassing of hunters as well as a civil suit to recoup my feed bill, gas, time and leese fees. With the gas being the most expensive. At a minimum, you will loose all your time from hunting and being in court.


hhhhhmmmmmm!


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Rine_Everett said:


> I would rather have 100 stands right on the property line than one feeder on the property line. If their stands are on the fence line, he isnt shooting at you, if their feeder is between you and their blind, they can shoot at you. I dont want to get shot at. I have neighbors shooting at me saying "i was here first" that aint gonna fly with the law man, sorry. To all of you bent on ruining someones hunt. dont come to Concho county, I will video tape you and have you charged with harassing of hunters as well as a civil suit to recoup my feed bill, gas, time and leese fees. With the gas being the most expensive. At a minimum, you will loose all your time from hunting and being in court.


I think you are wrong about that. I do have a right to drive, play my radio, shoot up and down the fenceline, or what ever I want. As for hunter harassment, please go read the law. First I have to enter your property. As long as I stay on my side, no problem. It is the same as someone else said the GW said, if it is on their side of the fence, nothing I can do.

By the way if you do all this legal stuff you say, don't you think you will be in court also duing the proceedings.


----------



## Cincolomas (Oct 21, 2010)

:cheers::cheers:


banpouchi said:


> I think you are wrong about that. I do have a right to drive, play my radio, shoot up and down the fenceline, or what ever I want. As for hunter harassment, please go read the law. First I have to enter your property. As long as I stay on my side, no problem. It is the same as someone else said the GW said, if it is on their side of the fence, nothing I can do.
> 
> By the way if you do all this legal stuff you say, don't you think you will be in court also duing the proceedings.


DITTO!!!!!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Best way to handle it is to put up a high fence inside your property line, 20 to 30 feet, then corn and hunt the heck out of your property between your new high fence and your old common low fence, shoot every thing that sticks it's head across the fence, save your deer in the high fence.  you will get all the deer you want, get back at the nieghbor, and have some age on your deer in the high fence. Some nieghbors do deserve this. It works out good you can have all the friends you want out, just put them hunting your low fence strip. Your guests can shoot any deer they want without hurting your managed deer. Works out great!!
If the nieghbors get mad and put up thier own high fence, take yours down and move it to the other side of your place, you will either have a endless supply of the nieghbors deer or at least 3 sides high fenced for free. Yes I use to have this problem too, it's just how you handle it. The being able to do what you want on your side works both ways! : )


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

wampuscat said:


> Best way to handle it is to put up a high fence inside your property line, 20 to 30 feet, then corn and hunt the heck out of your property between your new high fence and your old common low fence, shoot every thing that sticks it's head across the fence, save your deer in the high fence.  you will get all the deer you want, get back at the nieghbor, and have some age on your deer in the high fence. Some nieghbors do deserve this. It works out good you can have all the friends you want out, just put them hunting your low fence strip. Your guests can shoot any deer they want without hurting your managed deer. Works out great!!
> If the nieghbors get mad and put up thier own high fence, take yours down and move it to the other side of your place, you will either have a endless supply of the nieghbors deer or at least 3 sides high fenced for free. Yes I use to have this problem too, it's just how you handle it. The being able to do what you want on your side works both ways! : )


If ya do the work yourself, you can put up fence during the off season with help from your hunting buddies, tall t posts can be driven fairly quick from the bed of a truck ( tool box). You just have to make it good enough to keep the deer on your side. Once the greedy bum sees that he cann't kill all his deer and yours he will usually quit the lease or build a bigger and stronger fence on the fence line, solving your problem. you can then move or sale your temporary fence. If not, having a low fence area for kids and guests is fine, like having two ranches with different management options. The low fence strip also makes a good area to quail hunt opening morning, they tend to stay around the feeders he has put on your fence line!! : )
Also keeps your deer away from the high fence, back on your side.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I have a dumb idea. Have you tried contacting him and asking him politely if he will relocate his stand and maybe even offer to help???


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

11andy11 said:


> I have a dumb idea. Have you tried contacting him and asking him politely if he will relocate his stand and maybe even offer to help???


I'd like you for a neighbor! civility is in short supply it seems.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Bholland8 said:


> What do you guys think about blinds being put on your fencelines. Our neighbor has about 1000 acres and keeps putting his blinds right on our fenceline. It really ****** me off when i see them. Anyone going through this same thing, what are some solutions to prevent this and ways ward them off.


 I didn't read but the first page... Yall know what I think! We have 13 miles of low fence dealing with it every day of season....


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

our hunters In Conch Co. had some problems with this. Actually it was pretty to deal with for us. The neighbors had a tripod with one of the legs staked on our side of the fence, so I not so gently unstaked it and dumped it over. The kicker is that the feeder was hung on a branch of a tree that was on our property, I just so happened to be trimming fence line that day, so too bad for his POC feeder. It didn't handle the impact too well.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

We have moved a few old stands not on top of a fence line hunter but close enough to hopefully keep them honest over the years. Its not a legal issue unless temptation get the best of them.It is just not good hunting etiquette,common since,and safety.It is a shame some people think if there is not a law on it its ok and just throw common since out the window.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

gordaflatsstalker said:


> What is your point? Just suck it up is all you can do. Whether someone cuts off my wade or puts a blind on THEIR side of the fence, it is legal. What do you suppose is the right thing to do? Chase 'em down and beat their face in? Burn the blind down? There's more important things in life to worry about than a blind on a fenceline or some jack*** burning a shoreline.


It's obvious that you don't let things get to ya,


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hmmmm I thought this only happened in E Texas...WW


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Rine_Everett said:


> I would rather have 100 stands right on the property line than one feeder on the property line. If their stands are on the fence line, he isnt shooting at you, if their feeder is between you and their blind, they can shoot at you. I dont want to get shot at. I have neighbors shooting at me saying "i was here first" that aint gonna fly with the law man, sorry. To all of you bent on ruining someones hunt. dont come to Concho county, I will video tape you and have you charged with harassing of hunters as well as a civil suit to recoup my feed bill, gas, time and leese fees. With the gas being the most expensive. At a minimum, you will loose all your time from hunting and being in court.


Do you just sit around all day and dream up chit?! I'd sue you being a full idiot and stalking me, queer. Then I'd get a restraining order against you, then I'd make sure you couldn't hunt my fence line- see how ridiculous that sounds? That's how ridiculous YOU sound. :headknock


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Call the guy first. Come up with some kind of agreement. On our place we have an agreement that there will be no stand or feeder within 100 yards of the fence line and will only shoot back into our property. If you can not come up with an agreement and I suggest a alarm clock to go off on the weekends at 8 am and then again at 5 pm. Strategically hidden of course.


----------



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

Have a chat with the neighbor. Let him know having a blind(s) on the property line is legal, but it doesn't pass the smell test. It implies the hunters might shot and/or cross onto your property. Inform him that you will not tolerate trespassers and will(if it's in your philosophy) shot and/or prosecute all trespassers and poachers. Then put up no trespassing signs on your property by each of those blinds - clearly visiable to the blinds. When he has hunters in those blinds, secure your property perimeter by driving the fence line in a diesel truck. You may have to park and idle at each blind.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Funny, i love to read post were poeple say 'burn his stand down' or 'Drive up and talk to him' or Find him and beat him up'.......or when your wade gets cut off they say ' throw a topwater at him and hook him in the face'......stupid....what if you burn his stand down or throw a plug at him and he comes over and stomps a giant mudhole in your arse........what then? lol


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Cool Hand said:


> Funny, i love to read post were poeple say 'burn his stand down' or 'Drive up and talk to him' or Find him and beat him up'.......or when your wade gets cut off they say ' throw a topwater at him and hook him in the face'......stupid....what if you burn his stand down or throw a plug at him and he comes over and stomps a giant mudhole in your arse........what then? lol


LOL...i like these threads, you get a wide spectrum of answers...

sux that they can't be good neighbors, but nothing we can do about it, it's just hunting a 4 legged critter...i don't think he's gonna like my ground blind next to his though this year...maybe we can chat and play "words with friends" on our phones.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> LOL...i like these threads, you get a wide spectrum of answers...
> 
> sux that they can't be good neighbors, but nothing we can do about it, it's just hunting a 4 legged critter...i don't think he's gonna like my ground blind next to his though this year...maybe we can chat and play "words with friends" on our phones.


LOL.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

*fenceline*

It's like an old man once told me, "it doesn't matter how big one's lease is, there's always someone who'll hunt the fence. Doesn't matter if it's 60 acres or 6000." Now, that's Texas True.


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> we are going through the same thing, it sucks...talked to a GW at the coffee shop about it last year, nothing we can do about it...sucks they can't be good neighbors, but that's about it...
> 
> funny thing is, last year was the first time the landowner ever leased his place to anyone, first thing they did was put a blind right on the fence, then added 2 more down the way.


You sure those are blinds and just old hog farm feeders trying to draw hog in?


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

My familys land and the neighboring land are each 150 acres. We have an agreement that has been in place with them for well over 30 years that we hunt half the fence and they hunt the other half. This means for example if our fenceline is one mile long they can put a stand on the first half and we can put one on the second half (or however many we want). Since we both have small pieces of property this allows us to hunt more area and not just the middle. We do have a great relationship with our neighbors though.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

take a sh!t in it


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*fenceline... Show your greediness...*

i think it shows the greed in us. The lease next to us is timberland and you can't put up near fencelines. Our lease is privately owned and we use fencelines. They have 6000 acres and the first thing they do is worry about the fenceline and managing our deer.. Let me tell you.... if someone across the fence starts shooting and you manage better. the deer will stay on your side... You may be laid up having a heart attack on that sendero and wish that guy would come give you mouth to mouth.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

duhunter said:


> You sure those are blinds and just old hog farm feeders trying to draw hog in?


yup...like i said, it's funny watching them get in and out of the thing...

they put that blind on the fence line that has our main road, so after the morning hunt, we use that road to get back to the trailer...seen them climbing out more than a few times, they usually wave, we wave back and i giggle...there is a window towards the top of that contraption on the left side, basically looking parrallel down the fenceline and there is also a window on the back side looking the other direction.

they have a couple of more blinds setup, they are all very weird in design...one is on a stand in the back of a old El Camino.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Dwight said:


> i think it shows the greed in us. The lease next to us is timberland and you can't put up near fencelines. Our lease is privately owned and we use fencelines. They have 6000 acres and the first thing they do is worry about the fenceline and managing our deer.. Let me tell you.... if someone across the fence starts shooting and you manage better. the deer will stay on your side... You may be laid up having a heart attack on that sendero and wish that guy would come give you mouth to mouth.


not sure i follow you, how does having a issue with a blind right on the fence with a opprotunity to shoot across, greedy?

just plain bad sportsmanship.....kind of like "pot lickers" in the fishing world, but i'm sure you're fine with someone rolling up on YOUR honey hole while you are in the fish?


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

banpouchi said:


> I think you are wrong about that. I do have a right to drive, play my radio, shoot up and down the fenceline, or what ever I want. As for hunter harassment, please go read the law. First I have to enter your property. As long as I stay on my side, no problem. It is the same as someone else said the GW said, if it is on their side of the fence, nothing I can do.
> 
> By the way if you do all this legal stuff you say, don't you think you will be in court also duing the proceedings.


Here is the law:
Texas 62.0125. HARASSMENT OF HUNTERS, TRAPPERS, AND FISHERMEN. (a) This section may be cited as the Sportsman's Rights Act.
(b) In this section: 
(1) "Wildlife" means all species of wild mammals, birds, fish, reptiles, or amphibians.
(2) "Process of hunting or catching" means any act directed at the lawful hunting or catching of wildlife, including camping or other acts preparatory to hunting or catching of wildlife that occur on land or water on which the affected person has the right or privilege of hunting or catching that wildlife.
(c) No person may intentionally interfere with another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(d) No person may intentionally harass, drive, or disturb any wildlife for the purpose of disrupting a person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(e) No person may enter or remain on public land or enter or remain on private land without the landowner's or his agent's consent if the person intends to disrupt another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(f) This section does not apply to a peace officer of this state, a law enforcement officer of the United States, a member of the armed forces of the United States or of this state, or employees of the department or other state or federal agencies having statutory responsibility to manage wildlife or land during the time that the officer, member, or employee is in the actual discharge of official duties.
(g) A person who violates this section commits an offense. An offense under this section is a Class B misdemeanor.
(h) It is an affirmative defense to prosecution that the defendant's conduct is protected by the right to freedom of speech under the constitution of this state or the United States.

If you do this intentially and admit to it then you violate subsection C. If you are a hunter, you can try to use subsection H but do you really think it will work when you are asked under oath "do you hunt?" "is your issue that somone can not hunt on their own property?" "What would you do if I interfeared with your hunting on your property while staying on my property?"


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Do you just sit around all day and dream up chit?! I'd sue you being a full idiot and stalking me, queer. Then I'd get a restraining order against you, then I'd make sure you couldn't hunt my fence line- see how ridiculous that sounds? That's how ridiculous YOU sound. :headknock


Huh? what is your issue with my statement? Is what I said, inaccurate or wrong? Or is it not inline with your opinion? You saying i sound ridiculous without specifics doesn't leave me much room to respond other that a personal attack whick defeats the whole point of these discussions.


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Just make that your gut pile dump area. That is what we used to do.


----------



## Cincolomas (Oct 21, 2010)

*haha*

:work:


Rine_Everett said:


> Here is the law:
> Texas 62.0125. HARASSMENT OF HUNTERS, TRAPPERS, AND FISHERMEN. (a) This section may be cited as the Sportsman's Rights Act.
> (b) In this section:
> (1) "Wildlife" means all species of wild mammals, birds, fish, reptiles, or amphibians.
> ...


Let me ask you something, if I may.....
1. Do you put your blinds within 100 yds. of your your neighbors fenceline?
2. How many acres are you hunting?
3. If you do put them within 100 yds., why?

99% of all hunters are honest, moral and respectful to their fellow hunters. If you don't have to put your blind on the fenceline, then why not give yourself and your neighbor some breathing room? Also, have you heard of "trespass by bullet"? If you shoot in a direction that may allow your bullet to cross a fence, you have broken the law. But, even if you only shoot into your own property, why so close to a fence?

The statute that you quoted, was originally intended to stop animal rights activists from harrassing hunters. I am sure you could make a case against your neighbor as well. But, do you really think that if I parked my truck on my property next to your deer blind that I am breaking the law? If you do, you are one ignorant s.o.b.! What about ranchers, are they not supposed to feed their cattle by blowing their horn during hunting hours because some idiot next door want to put his blind right on the fence? What about dove hunters.....should they stop shooting because it might mess up your deer hunting? Quail hunters? What else should your neighbor not do just to not mess up someone hunting right on their fence...fart? You would probably call the law for that too!!

If you don't put your blinds on fencelines, why are you defending it?
If you do, move the thing. Can't you see you are in the minority on this one......and I don't think too many game wardens and/or law enforcement officers would sympathize with you. Remember, you aren't the only one with rights!!!!


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

1. Yes, I actually put mine on the fenceline.
2.120 ac
3.the property is 150 yards wide by 2 miles long. It was an old easment before a highway was built.

But, do you really think that if I parked my truck on my property next to your deer blind that I am breaking the law? If you do, you are one ignorant s.o.b.! No need for name calling, again I said it depends, if you are intentionally interfearing with my hunting then yes you are breaking the law. However if you happen to stop there because you are looking at the fence or someother related activity that is not breaking the law.

What about ranchers, are they not supposed to feed their cattle by blowing their horn during hunting hours because some idiot next door want to put his blind right on the fence? Again, you are not intentionaly interfearing with anothers hunt, you are doing work that also happens to interfear with ones hunting.

What about dove hunters.....should they stop shooting because it might mess up your deer hunting? Quail hunters? What else should your neighbor not do just to not mess up someone hunting right on their fence...fart? You would probably call the law for that too!! No, I will (and have) called the law on a man who:
burned the fenceline with his daughter on a 4 wheeler durring deer season
AND after he stopped and took a leak right infront of me
AND I ask him why he was doing that and his response was "I'm keeping the deer on my side of the fence and making sure you don't shoot any durring archery season before my gun hunters get here in two weeks."
He lost, and was fined.

If you don't put your blinds on fencelines, why are you defending it?
If you do, move the thing. Can't you see you are in the minority on this one......and I don't think too many game wardens and/or law enforcement officers would sympathize with you. Remember, you aren't the only one with rights
You buy a nice place that is perfectly square and I will hunt in the middle of it. Until then I get to hunt anywhere on my property I wish AND you get to hunt anywhere on your property you want to hunt.



Cincolomas said:


> :work:
> 
> Let me ask you something, if I may.....
> 1. Do you put your blinds within 100 yds. of your your neighbors fenceline?
> ...


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

These Threads crack me up. As long as the hunter is on his property and not shooting in your direction who cares where he puts his blind? The other guy is probably bashing you on another site about the same thing.

Also remember payback is a B****, if you decide to tamper with his items then get ready for a war. I think the easiest fix would be to just grow up and deal withit and enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> Funny, i love to read post were poeple say 'burn his stand down' or 'Drive up and talk to him' or Find him and beat him up'.......or when your wade gets cut off they say ' throw a topwater at him and hook him in the face'......stupid....what if you burn his stand down or throw a plug at him and he comes over and stomps a giant mudhole in your arse........what then? lol


that's what you don't understand.. nobody burns stands down.. lightning strikes in mysterious places and nobody can predict when and where


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Had a neighbor call me once, said one of my hunters placed a stand on the fenceline. Said he was going to call the Law and hire a Lawyer. I asked him why?
He stated the hunter/s could shoot his way and damage his property or family. 
I told him to wait on the Law and Lawyer until we had a problem... that was six years ago. No problem yet.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> that's what you don't understand.. nobody burns stands down.. lightning strikes in mysterious places and nobody can predict when and where


Let me guess and never in the same place twice.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

thats a myth.. seen it strike in the same spot on more than one occasion.. If you don’t believe me, just ask some of the employees at Cape Canaveral in Florida. The shuttle launch pad gets hit time and time again, sometimes more than once in the same storm. Very tall objects such as skyscrapers, mountains, radio towers, and deer blinds are more likely to be struck because they narrow the gap between the charge separation of the ground below and the oppositely charge cloud above. Ironically, objects that are taller than their surroundings aren’t always the lightning’s first choice. Lightning may miss a 80 foot tree and instead strike the rooftop of a ground blind right next to it.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't care for fence line blinds. But it is far worse to put a feeder on the fence line and position the blind where your bullet has to cross the fence line. Super dangerous. 

If you do want to put a fence line blind, maybe set it up where there is no window on the side next to the fence.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

I am sure you are getting legal counsul for your opinions, as it does not show. You can not take out portions of law that you like and ignore the rest. Lets see

b) In this section: 
(1) "Wildlife" means all species of wild mammals, birds, fish, reptiles, or amphibians.
(2) "Process of hunting or catching" means any act directed at the lawful hunting or catching of wildlife, including camping or other acts preparatory to hunting or catching of wildlife that occur on land or water on which the affected person has the right or privilege of hunting or catching that wildlife.

If you look at the section 2 it plainly states that it only pertains to the land or water you have a right to be on. As it does not say "across the fence" you have no say on what I can do on my land. I have a right to my side as you do yours.

Let me state this in a way, a bit easier to understand, you have your blind on the fenceline (I disagree with this) but it is your right to put it there. If I want to hunt the same fenceline, using your opinion, I could sue you.

Then there is intent. Intent is a big word for "are they doing it for the reason you believe". You then have to prove this and that might be a bit hard.

It is not the peoples across the fence problem to go along with your ideas and neither do you have to listen to them. However it would behoove both of you to act as adults as you both have firearms.

I doubt that Texas will ever act on small land tracts not being allowed to hunt large game animals. There is one guy close to me that hunts 6 fellows on 20 (Yes I said 20) acres and use rifles. I can tell you we do not get close to a fenceline. I won't take them to court, but the game warden visits them often. Guess why?

Oh well as stated above the law was put in for animal rights folks.

Have fun and go to the woods and take a chill pill or two!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Just go beat him up....or throw a top water at him...:headknock



he cut off my wade!!! aaaaawwwwww!!!!!!!:work:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

We could always see what TPWD says about the "it's okay because I am on my side of the fence" argument:



> *Is it legal for me to park my truck on my side of the fence with the radio blaring so the deer won't come to the feeders located across the fence on my neighbor's property while a person is hunting?* No. You would be violating the Sportsman's Rights Act. Section 62.0125(c), Parks and Wildlife Code, provides that "No person may intentionally interfere with another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife." Furthermore, no person may intentionally harass, drive, or disturb any wildlife for the purpose of disrupting a person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Now you have to prove intent. Hope you can do it. Again I can do on my side of the fence whatever I want. I might be counting barbs on my fence. It boils down to INTENT. It is mostly a small piece of land that does this and they don't care anyway, as they think they own 5 acres and will do as they please. Buy a decent size place or lease one and these problems rarely happen.

Also if you are hunting only 120 yds wide piece of land, I would hate to think of where the lead might land. Does safety even play into this. I doubt it. 


Again go have fun but on your side of the fence. You cross you pay. Much Better yet, talk to your neighbor. 

Remember fence lines make good neighbors.

I have nothing more to say on this. It is kind of like arguing with a fencepost?


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

wampuscat said:


> Best way to handle it is to put up a high fence inside your property line, 20 to 30 feet, then corn and hunt the heck out of your property between your new high fence and your old common low fence, shoot every thing that sticks it's head across the fence, save your deer in the high fence.  you will get all the deer you want, get back at the nieghbor, and have some age on your deer in the high fence. Some nieghbors do deserve this. It works out good you can have all the friends you want out, just put them hunting your low fence strip. Your guests can shoot any deer they want without hurting your managed deer. Works out great!!
> If the nieghbors get mad and put up thier own high fence, take yours down and move it to the other side of your place, you will either have a endless supply of the nieghbors deer or at least 3 sides high fenced for free. Yes I use to have this problem too, it's just how you handle it. The being able to do what you want on your side works both ways! : )





wampuscat said:


> If ya do the work yourself, you can put up fence during the off season with help from your hunting buddies, tall t posts can be driven fairly quick from the bed of a truck ( tool box). You just have to make it good enough to keep the deer on your side. Once the greedy bum sees that he cann't kill all his deer and yours he will usually quit the lease or build a bigger and stronger fence on the fence line, solving your problem. you can then move or sale your temporary fence. If not, having a low fence area for kids and guests is fine, like having two ranches with different management options. The low fence strip also makes a good area to quail hunt opening morning, they tend to stay around the feeders he has put on your fence line!! : )
> Also keeps your deer away from the high fence, back on your side.


:cheers: Wamp, I Love it, you are a genious. Can't believe I never thought of this. LMAO. Put that fence up and just pound everything.
Potlick the hail out of the Potlicker himself. Could you imagine the look on their face.:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:. Thanks Man, That is Freakin Awesome.:cheers:


----------



## RJVFISHER (Aug 26, 2005)

This makes me laugh!!! Ya'll think he is a potlicker because he may shoot one of "your" deer as it crosses into his property. Maybe, he is trying to shoot "his" deer before it crosses into the the potlicker's property next door! If he is not positioned to shoot across the fence or in your direction, there should not be a problem. The problem is jealousy. Everyone is afraid someone else is going to get the big one before they do. "My" deer may cross into his land, but "his" deer never cross into my land. It's just "my" deer returning to where they belong.... I have had more trouble with people on my own lease shooting deer that I let go or hunting my blind than I have had out of neighbors hunting fencelines!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

RJVFISHER said:


> This makes me laugh!!! Ya'll think he is a potlicker because he may shoot one of "your" deer as it crosses into his property. Maybe, he is trying to shoot "his" deer before it crosses into the the potlicker's property next door! If he is not positioned to shoot across the fence or in your direction, there should not be a problem. The problem is jealousy. Everyone is afraid someone else is going to get the big one before they do. "My" deer may cross into his land, but "his" deer never cross into my land. It's just "my" deer returning to where they belong.... I have had more trouble with people on my own lease shooting deer that I let go or hunting my blind than I have had out of neighbors hunting fencelines!


haha...i used potlicker as an example, not calling anyone just that...guess we could just HF and be done with it, then the real name calling would begin. :an4:

and as far as my uncle's ranch, there is no jealousy, we've only shot 1 buck since he's owned the ranch (about 12 years), it was the one i shot 3 years ago...sure there are other deer out there, but they are young and most are inside the ears, so no shooty for them as we are in the 13" area...

we get MLD permits for doe since we are in the co-op and the neighbor isn't and we love killing them just fine (Karnes is a no doe county)...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Bukkskin said:


> :cheers: Wamp, I Love it, you are a genious. Can't believe I never thought of this. LMAO. Put that fence up and just pound everything.
> Potlick the hail out of the Potlicker himself. Could you imagine the look on their face.:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:. Thanks Man, That is Freakin Awesome.:cheers:


dang, you guys are giving me ideas, especially on that side of the ranch.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Just hang a bunch of hog heads on the fence right there ... peepee frequently everytime you drive by ... right there ... and don't forget to sprinkle moth balls all over that fence line.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Just hang a bunch of hog heads on the fence right there ... peepee frequently everytime you drive by ... right there ... and don't forget to sprinkle moth balls all over that fence line.


you said peepee


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I'm so sick of these debates.... this is why I strictly road hunt these days.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

these threads/topics and Mid-East politics seem so similar...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I'm so sick of these debates.... this is why I strictly road hunt these days.


glad to see you are so sick of a topic, you bring it back from the dead


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> glad to see you are so sick of a topic, you bring it back from the dead


ttt


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Okay, I have read this type of thread many times on here. I have taken all the suggestions and answers as to what should be done and averaged them out to come up with the solution that most prefer. 

If any person places a deer stand on property that they own or lease that is not okay by your standards, then:

Strip them butt naked. Zip tie wrists, ankles, and any other body parts together. Drink plenty of beer and pee on the individual. Throw them in a fire ant mound. While they are in the fire ants, go find a wooden barrel with 1 inch thick sides. Also, buy a pound of nails at least 2 inches long. Go back to fire ant mound and place zip tied individual in the wooden barrel. Hammer the pound of nails into the barrel from the outside so that at least 1 inch sticks inside. Roll said barrel down most convenient hill. Start a thread in the hunting section bragging that you harvested this despicable deer stand placer on your ranch.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> we are going through the same thing, it sucks...talked to a GW at the coffee shop about it last year, nothing we can do about it...sucks they can't be good neighbors, but that's about it...
> 
> funny thing is, last year was the first time the landowner ever leased his place to anyone, first thing they did was put a blind right on the fence, then added 2 more down the way.


Sure thats not a feeder? 
Looks like a feeder off a hog farm.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

banpouchi said:


> I think you are wrong about that. I do have a right to drive, play my radio, shoot up and down the fenceline, or what ever I want. As for hunter harassment, please go read the law. First I have to enter your property. As long as I stay on my side, no problem. It is the same as someone else said the GW said, if it is on their side of the fence, nothing I can do.
> 
> By the way if you do all this legal stuff you say, don't you think you will be in court also duing the proceedings.


I have not read through all the pages of this post so someone might have already said this. You are wrong you cannot harrass hunters from your property. Its called the sportsman right act. i dont agree with putting stands on fences either but im not going to be an ***** about it. Life is too short to worry about idiots.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I'm so sick of these debates.... this is why I strictly road hunt these days.


lol


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

I see alot of "my" deer and "his" deer comments. Theres alot more south texas rich man rancher mentality than i thought on this site. Just because you throw corn and protien out for an animal doesnt mean you own the animal. Its a "wild" animal. That being said we dont hunt fence lines on our lease and personally I dont think its good edicate. Some of you guys are a little ridiculous though.


----------



## icspts (Feb 25, 2011)

:headknock I can't understand why anyone would be upset if a neighbor put a stand up across from your stand where you feed all year (corn 9$,protein 10$ diesel 3.75$) and starts tailgate feeding the fenceline in October.....


----------



## Texas1966 (May 26, 2010)

*Same situation for most low fence hunters*

If you hunt in Texas on low fence property your going to run into this problem. I've been hunting for awhile and every lease or property I've been on to hunt has the same issue, it just goes with the territory, still sucks, but is part of it.

I have the same situation now at our lease. I can actually see the other hunter in his "blind" right across our fence line.

The black cloth doesn't really work, expensive, spooks the deer and doesn't hold up to weather.

The best way is talk to the guys on the other side. It's hard and not comfortable to do but in my experience, a mutual aggrement can usually be worked out.

If talking doesn't work....... I've found a pump sprayer with skunk scent and a little water works well! You can stay on your side and help COVER the fence line stand with it. Your just being a good neighbor..... removing all the human scent (and humans).


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

As long as he is not casting live croakers across the fence he is alright.


----------



## TXTraveler (Mar 14, 2011)

I always drive dowm the fenceline to and from my stand and spread hair from the hair salon along the fence where the feders and stands are.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I say suck it up. At least your not dealing with east tx poachers that will make themselves at home in your stand on your private property. I actually had a guy drive up on a 4-wheeler, I had a youth fixing to pull the trigger on a nice 9 on his first hunt ever. The deer got spooked ran away. So we crouched down in the blind where this guy couldnt see us. When he opened the door he was looking down the barrel of my judge. Told him next time he wont get so lucky. I think he peed himself.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Texas1966 said:


> If you hunt in Texas on low fence property your going to run into this problem. I've been hunting for awhile and every lease or property I've been on to hunt has the same issue, it just goes with the territory, still sucks, but is part of it.
> 
> I have the same situation now at our lease. I can actually see the other hunter in his "blind" right across our fence line.


I assume you are seeing him from your blind? If so, you might question your stand placement.


----------



## wildchild (Mar 16, 2011)

when you get your hair cut ask your cutter to give you a bag of hair swept off floor.... sprinkle it around their blind and feeder GUESS WHAT they see no more DEER!


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

dead piggies and guts do wonders


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

wildchild said:


> when you get your hair cut ask your cutter to give you a bag of hair swept off floor.... sprinkle it around their blind and feeder GUESS WHAT they see no more DEER!


which requires you to cross the fence and tresspass...


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jock Ewing said:


> I don't care for fence line blinds. But it is far worse to put a feeder on the fence line and position the blind where your bullet has to cross the fence line. Super dangerous.
> 
> If you do want to put a fence line blind, maybe set it up where there is no window on the side next to the fence.


AGREED!!! This is the case at my in-laws ranch. Feeder 5' from fence with a blind 50 yards facing our side. The pigs usually roll the feeder under the fence so the leasee has to come across the fence to "retrieve" their POC feeder. My FIL put up a ladder stand close to this area put never hunts it. Mainly for show, but he is also too scared to hunt in it. Nothing like the whistling of a high powered pullet going past your nose at daylight!


----------

